# Help needed with VW Polo 2012 Interior



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a VW Polo 2012 that im a playing around with. Now my new project is to go to the 12v connector, so i need to go underneath it. The problem is i have no clue what i am doing and i am a bit stuck and dont know what the next step is. Here is a picture that explains this maybe better.


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here are couple of pictures on how it looks in my car.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

remove the centre console?


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have removed the radio, this picture is from before, im a stuck at trying to remove the heat controller, i have losend it but cant bull it out for some reason it is just hanging there.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

i am confused as to what you are trying to get at. the power outlet? i meant remove the console between the seats and as for the hvac control once the screws are out you still have to disconnect the cables and power


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

Humm, gone try to explain this, im a trying to get the the 12v connector in the center, im a trying to remove the plastic cover that is over the handbrake and the gear handle and above. The parta that is at the pack is loose but i still cant get the plastic cover off and i im stuck now. Cant see what i am doing wrong.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

i think you might could cheat removing that console and just remove the side cover at the foot wells, they pull down and out from the console i think. this will allow you access to the power outlet 12v wiring. otherwise look for what ever screws you have missed. i would think the e-brake cover and shifter and boot need to be removed. alldata on a 2012 jetta shows screws located about where the seat belt latches are on the tunnel and then two more forward of the shifter boot, attaching the console to a u shaped bracket that is mounted to the tunnel.


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

I thought so to but the cover over the handbrake and the gear knob is loose. The spot that is stuck that i cant move i below the radiator and the radio so there is something there but dont know how to access that spot.

That is why i was wondering of some one knew something about this and how this works.


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

I got all the plastic lose but when i try to take it of it gets stuck on the handbrake.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

the cover for the handbrake has to come off. i know it doesnt seem like much but i know it will help. handbrake in full uptight position too.


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

rommeldawg said:


> the cover for the handbrake has to come off. i know it doesnt seem like much but i know it will help. handbrake in full uptight position too.


 Yup that is right, found out that yesterday but hand kind og a trouble of taking off.

Now when i have taken this off i see the 12v lighter connector and the question is how do i connect into that power source ? the wires that i see are Brown, Red/Yellow And Light Blue/Dark Blue.

I think the brown one is "+" but what is the "-" ?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

well without a schematic in front of me i would say rd/y is + br - and blu is + for the light ring. but get a multimeter or at least a test light...lol


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

I used a bulb and you where right Red/Yellow is "+" Brown is "-" hehe


----------



## Audrius95 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok now i am on a good roll, if you want to see the work log you can see it over here My VW Polo 2012 | Work Log


----------

